# مســــاعدة ببرنامج ال ansys



## طالبة ECE (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
لـــو سمحتـــــوا محتــــاجة مساعــــدة بخصوص مشــــــروع التخــــــرج بتاعـــي
واللي هـــو determination of stress concentration factor for 
orthotropic plates with non circular opening combine tension and bending
فتصميـم الاورثورتروبكـ حيكون بال ANSYS Program وأنا مش عارفة إزاي أصممه
فممكـن تدوني ولو فكــرة بسيطة عن مادة الأورثوتروبك إيه هي؟ وبنستخدمها فين؟
وليه بنستخدمها أصلا؟وليه هي مهمة ؟ يعنــي بشكل عام انا عايزة أعرف معلومات
متكاملة عن مادة الأورثوتروبيك
و متشكــــــرة ليكــــو أوي لملتقاكــــو الرائع وشكـرا لكل اللي بيمـــر على موضــوعي ​


----------

